

Windows 8 EULA Prohibits Class Action Lawsuits Against Microsoft - bconway
http://www.forbes.com/sites/adriankingsleyhughes/2012/05/30/windows-8-eula-prohibits-class-action-lawsuits-against-microsoft/

======
Yaa101
Wrong, the law determines if a Class Action Lawsuit can take place, not some
flusy EULA made by Microsoft, they can try of course, but I think it wont
hold.

------
mtgx
Microsoft is getting very ballsy about this and is on a trend to introduce
this clause in all license agreements for their products. I hope someone takes
them to Court over it and proves it unconstitutional.

